
Simple fuzzy search algorithm similar to sublimeText - blazeeboy
https://twitter.com/blaz_boy/status/443355511204114432/photo/1
======
pedalpete
This is probably a better link
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BicdfP_IEAADAFQ.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BicdfP_IEAADAFQ.png)

